# THAILAND - FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thailand



Nakhon Ratchasima City






http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/index.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Huamark Indoor Stadium, Bangkok









http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/photo/photolist.html#1816485



oOriginaLo said:


> Credit : Grandsport


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nimibutr Indoor Stadium, Bangkok

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/photo/photolist.html#1810688



























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/5872103878/sizes/l/in/photostream/


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nakhon Ratchasima City

300 KMs from Bangkok.
















http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/photo/photolist.html#1810752




Nevadaboy said:


> สนามโคราชชาติชาย
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Gaia said:


>


...


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Thailand bid to host 2012 Futsal World Cup 

Nation Thursday, 17 September 2009 10:29 


The Nation Robson decision today: Regarding Thailand's bid to host 2012's Futsal World Cup and Fifa Congress meeting, Worawi said Fifa president Sepp Blatter received the country's proposals 

Football Association of Thailand president Worawi Makudi hinted yesterday that there would be some good news in the negotiations to bring former England captain Bryan Robson to the country as new national coach. 

Worawi, who is also an executive board member of Fifa, said the association is likely to receive an answer from Robson today as to whether he wants to accept the challenge of managing a side that is languishing in 115th place in the world rankings. 

Regarding Thailand's bid to host 2012's Futsal World Cup and Fifa Congress meeting, Worawi said Fifa president Sepp Blatter received the country's proposals during his visit this week. The decision will be made by the end of this year, he added.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Bangkok selected to host FIFA Futsal World Championship 2012 

BANGKOK, 19 March 2010 (NNT) – Bangkok has been selected to host the FIFA Futsal World Championship 2012. 

Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) the BMA had joined with the Tourism and Sport Ministry as well as the Football Association of Thailand to bid for hosting the FIFA Futsal World Championship 2012 in Bangkok. The Fédération Internationale de Football Association (FIFA) finally selected Bangkok from other other five nominated coutries which included Czech Republic, Egypt, Protugal, Iran and New Caledonia. 

The BMA will use the Bangkok National Stadium, the Indoor Stadium Hua Mak and the Impact Arena Muang Thong Thani for the world compettition, while the Thai-Japan Youth Center will be used for practices. The BMA will hold a press conference to provide further details later.


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

*FIFA Executive Committee approves special funding for Chile and Haiti*

The FIFA Executive Committee, under the chairmanship of FIFA President Joseph S. Blatter, today, 19 March 2010, approved special funding for the football associations of Chile and Haiti to assist them in the reconstruction of their facilities following the natural disasters that recently hit the two countries. During the two-day meeting, the executive received reports on the preparations for the 60th FIFA Congress and the 2010 FIFA World Cup™, and took a number of decisions including the appointment of hosts for several FIFA competitions between 2011 and 2013.

The Executive Committee confirmed an allocation of USD 3 million to a special projects fund for Haiti in order to assist in the reconstruction of the football association’s headquarters, technical centres and regional youth facilities. FIFA had already provided immediate emergency aid of USD 250,000 shortly after the earthquake.

In addition, the executive approved a decision from the Goal Bureau to allocate three Goal projects worth USD 1.2 million to assist the Chilean Football Association in the reconstruction of the football facilities in Chile. An immediate assistance fund of USD 250,000 had already been provided by FIFA following the recent earthquake and tsunami in the South American country.

The Executive Committee decided to lift the suspension on the Iraqi Football Association (IFA) after noting that the National Olympic Committee of Iraq (NOCI) had withdrawn the dissolution of the IFA and that the IFA had had its full authority restored. The Iraqi FA had been suspended in November 2009 due to governmental interference. The executive also agreed to submit to the next FIFA Congress the expulsion of The Football Association of Brunei Darussalam (BAFA) if the BAFA has not been reinstated by then, after noting that no major progress had been made since the BAFA was suspended in September 2009.

Furthermore, reports were provided on the preparations for the 60th FIFA Congress and the 2010 FIFA World Cup™, which are well on track. The executive decided to approve that single yellow cards will be deleted only once during the competition in South Africa, after the quarter-final stage.

The Executive Committee rejected a proposal from AFC President Mohamed bin Hammam to bring to the FIFA Congress a request to limit the mandate of the FIFA presidency to two consecutive terms of four years (15 votes against, 5 in favour and 1 abstention).

The executive approved the 2009 Financial Report, with a positive annual result of USD 196 million (revenue of USD 1,059 million and expenses of USD 863 million). The budget for the next four-year cycle, 2011-2014, was also approved, with foreseen revenue of USD 3.8 billion and expenses of USD 3.6 million, out of which 74% will be dedicated to football development projects and the organisation of FIFA competitions. The complete 2009 Financial Report can be found on FIFA.com.

The Olympic Football Working Group, which includes representatives from all six confederations, unanimously proposed to maintain the same eligibility criteria for future Men’s Olympic Football Tournaments as are currently in place, i.e. under-23 players plus three optional over-23 players. This proposal, approved by the Executive Committee, will now be submitted to the FIFA Congress for consideration.

Finally, the following decisions were taken by the Executive Committee during the meeting:

• to appoint Azerbaijan as host of the FIFA U-17 Women’s World Cup 2012

• to appoint Italy as host of the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2011 once all pending documentation has been provided, and Tahiti as host of the FIFA Beach Soccer World Cup 2013

• to appoint Thailand as host of the FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012

• to postpone the decision on the FIFA U-20 Women’s World Cup 2012, in order to give more time to potential bidders to prepare their bids

• to inform the Indonesian Bidding Committee that they have lost their right to bid to host the 2022 FIFA World Cup™ after adequate governmental guarantees were not provided by Indonesia by the relevant deadlines

• to approve the new Regulations on the Organisation of Refereeing in the Member Associations and the new Equipment Regulations

• to approve the dates of the FIFA Club World Cup UAE 2010 (8 to 18 December 2010) and the prize money (USD 16.5 million)

http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/feder...ommittee+approves+special+funding+chile+haiti


----------



## Privattee (Sep 25, 2010)

lol they can do it much better...
I give it 4.5/10
__________________


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Fifa's Futsal committees visited Thailand

21/07/2010


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

BMA gearing up for Futsal World Cup 2012 

BANGKOK, 25 September 2010 (NNT) – The Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) is seeking a suitable venue to build a new futsal stadium for the upcoming FIFA Futsal World Cup to be held in Bangkok in 2012. 

Speaking of the progress on the construction of the new stadium, Bangkok Governor MR Sukhumbhand Paribatra stated at a press conference that the BMA was considering between the land which belonged to the State Railway of Thailand near the Makkasan Airport Link station and an area in the BMA Training and Development Institute in Nong Chok district. 

The new indoor stadium will have a seating capacity of 12,000. It will be used as the venue for the opening and closing ceremonies as well as for the competitions during the Futsal World Cup 2012. 

The BMA will soon submit the construction proposal to the Cabinet for consideration.


----------



## Jupitana (Dec 23, 2010)

........


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

BMA seeks funds for futsal fields

By The Nation Published on November 18, 2010 


Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) will seek Bt1.3 billion in loans to build futsal fields in preparation for the 2012 Futsal World Cup. 

Deputy Governor Teerachon Manomaiphibul said yesterday that BMA had told Krungthep Thanakom to come up with the loan on a short-term basis for three years. He added that the Government Savings Bank had proposed a low-interest savings lottery to support the project, though he believes other financial institutions would come up with better proposals. 


King Mongkut’s University of Technology Thon Buri has come up with the preliminary design, he said, adding that BMA aimed to promote the indoor futsal field as one of Bangkok’s landmarks. The futsal arena would incorporate modern design with Thai architecture, will have digitally changed colours and accommodate 12,000 viewers. It will be located in Nong Chok district.


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

อยากเห้นโลโก้งานจังครับ


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

เหมือนว่าแค่เอาผ้าใบคลุมหลังคาเฉย ๆ


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

กทม.เทงบพันล้าน เนรมิตสนามฟุตซอลโลก คาด 14 เดือนเสร็จ

กรุงเทพมหานคร หนึ่งในหน่วยงานหลักการจัดการแ่ข่งขันฟุตซอลชิงแชมป์โลก 2012 ที่ประเทศไทยเป็นเจ้าภาพ ได้ข้อสรุปสร้างสนามแข่่งขัน ด้วยงบประมาณ 1,300 ล้านบาท คาดว่าจะใช้ระยะเวลาราว 14 เดือน ทุกอย่างจะสมบูรณ์

หลังจากที่ประเทศไทยได้รับให้เป็นเจาภาพจัดการแข่งขันฟุตซอลชิงแชมป์โลกในปี 2012 ล่าสุดในวันนี้ (7 ก.พ.) ได้มีการประชุมหารือถึงความคืบหน้าในส่วนของการเตรียมความพร้อม ที่ห้องประชุมกรมพลศึกษาภายในสนามกีฬาแห่งชาติ โดยมีนายสมบัติ คุรุพันธ์ ปลัดกระทรวงการท่องเที่ยวและกีฬา เป็นประธานในที่ประชุม ร่วมด้วยนายสามารถ มะลูลีม ส.ส.กรุงเทพมหานคร นายวรวีร์ มะกูดี นายกสมาคมฟุตบอลแห่งประเทศไทยฯ นายองอาจ ก่อสินค้า เลขาธิการสมาคมฟุตบอลฯ อดิศักดิ์ เบ็ญจศิริวรรณ ประธานพัฒนาฟุตซอลแห่งชาติ และตัวแทนจากกรุงเทพมหานคร เข้าร่วมประชุม

หลังจากหารือกันร่วม 3 ชั่วโมง ก็ได้ข้อสรุปว่า การทำงานที่ผ่านมา ของสมาคมฟุตบอลแห่งประเทศไทยกับกรุงเทพมหานคร ซึ่งเป็นสองหน่วยงานหลักที่ร่วมกันรับผิดชอบในส่วนของการจัดการแข่งขันนั้น ยังไม่ค่อยประสานงานกันให้ชัดเจน จึงทำให้เกิดความล่าช้าในบางส่วน โดยนายสมบัติ คุรุพันธ์ ปลัดกระทรวงท่องเที่ยวและกีฬา ประธานในที่ประชุมได้สรุปว่า ให้ทางสมาคมฟุตบอลฯ และกรุงเทพมหานคร ต้องมีการประสานงานกันมากขึ้นเพื่อระบบการจัดการที่มีคุณภาพ

*ฟีฟ่ามีงบให้3พันล้าน*
ทางภาพรวมการจัดการแข่งขันคาดว่าจะมีนายกรัฐมนตรี, รองนายกรัฐมนตรี และผู้ว่าราชการกรุงเทพมหานคร เป็นผู้ดูแลทั้งหมด ส่วนงบประมาณจัดการแข่งขันทางสหพันธ์ฟุตบอลนานาชาติ หรือ "ฟีฟ่า" จะจัดงบประมาณมาช่วยส่วนหนึ่งประมาณ 3,000 ล้านบาท โดยจะเน้นไปในเรื่องของการเดินทางนักกีฬา, ที่พักต่างๆ เป็นต้น

*กทม.ดูแลเรื่องสนาม*
ขณะที่หน้าที่หลักของกรุงเทพมหานคร หลังจากประชุมเสร็จสิ้น ในฐานะเจ้าภาพหลัก จะรับผิดชอบเรื่องการสร้างสนามแข่งขันหลัก หรือเมน สเตเดี้ยม โดยจะใช้งบประมาณก่อสร้างราว 1,300 ล้านบาท ล่าสุดกทม.เผยถึงความคืบหน้าว่าได้มีการเซ็นสัญญาออกแบบสนามแข่งเป็นที่ เรียบร้อย คาดว่าอีกประมาณ 5 เดือนน่าจะเริ่มการก่อสร้างได้ โดยจะใช้ระยะเวลาในการสร้างทั้งสิ้น 14 เดือน ซึ่งทางกทม.เน้นย้ำว่า สนามจะเสร็จทันก่อนกำหนดการแข่งขันแน่นอน

*บังมาดแนะประชาสัมพันธ์ด่วน!*
ด้าน "บังมาด"นายสามารถ มะลูลีม รองประธานคณะกรรมาธิการการท่องเที่ยวและกีฬา สภาผู้แทนราษฎรฯ ได้แนะนำถึงการสร้างกระแสให้ประชาชนได้รับรู้ถึงการที่ประเทศไทยจะเป็นเจ้า ภาพจัดการแข่งขันฟุตซอลชิงแชมป์โลก หลังจากได้สิทธิ์การเป็นเจ้าภาพมาเป็นเวลา 6 เดือนแล้ว ข่าวกลับเงียบ จึงได้แนะนำให้มีการประชาสัมพันธ์ ซึ่งทางสมาคมฟุตบอลฯ กำลังเร่งดำเนินการ


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

berdberd said:


> เหมือนว่าแค่เอาผ้าใบคลุมหลังคาเฉย ๆ


+10000000000000000


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Huamark Stadium is getting a new roof for the 2012 Championships?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Jim856796 said:


> Huamark Stadium is getting a new roof for the 2012 Championships?


Huamark indoor stadium will be renovate but Bangkok government will build a new one for final round. :cheers:


----------



## Jupitana (Dec 23, 2010)

Moved


----------



## berdberd (Jun 16, 2009)

เงียบมาก


----------



## uno (Dec 4, 2003)

In this thread is on International Forum, Please you English language because everybody can understand.

ในบอร์ดนี้อยู่ในห้องนานาชาติ ขอให้ใช้ภาษาอังกฤษนะครับ ทั้งคอมเม้นหรือว่าข่าว ถ้าอยากจะโพสภาษาไทย ขอให้โพสใน Thai Forum นะครับ


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

BMA goes ahead with construction of a world-class futsal stadium

Published on May 9, 2011 by TFP 

BANGKOK, 9 May 2011 – The Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA) is proceeding with the building of a world-class futsal stadium in Bangkok in preparation for Thailand’s chairmanship of an international competition next year. 

BMA Spokesperson Jate Sopitpongsathorn stated that the Cabinet meeting on 3 May authorized the BMA to spend 1.23 billion THB of its state-funded budget on the construction of a futsal stadium near the government complex in Nong Chok district. The new facility will be of international standard with a capacity of 12,000. 

The BMA has assigned the Public Works Department to be in charge of the stadium’s design, which is to be completed within this month. The stadium is scheduled to be ready for use by November 2012 when Thailand will be hosting the FIFA Futsal World Cup. 

Thailand previously contested with five other countries, namely the Czech Republic, Egypt, Portugal, Iran and New Caledonia, for the chairmanship of the event. The Kingdom was selected by FIFA as the host due to its readiness in terms of the venue, transportation and services, including hotel accommodations.

http://thaifinancialpost.com/2011/0...construction-of-a-world-class-futsal-stadium/


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Govt approves new stadium for Futsal World Cup

By The nation Published on May 10, 2011 


The government has approved a budget for construction of a futsal stadium to be completed by next May, as Bangkok prepares to host the Fifa Futsal World Cup next year.

The 12,000-seat indoor stadium will be built at a new Bangkok Metropolitan Administration complex in Nong Chok district, with a Bt1.23-billion budget granted by the government to support the BMA's hosting of the seventh international tournament, which is held every four years.

The BMA has secured three indoor stadiums for use in the competition - one at the Impact Muang Thong Thani exhibition complex in Nonthaburi, one in the Nimibutr Building in the National Stadium compound in Bangkok's Pathumwan district, and one at the Indoor Stadium at the Sports Authority of Thailand's Hua Mark compound.

The Thai national team will use Keelawes Gymnasium in the Thai-Japanese Youth Sports complex in Din Daeng district as a practice ground. The Fifa Futsal World Cup is scheduled for November next year.

Stadiums in Chiang Mai, Phuket and Nakhon Ratchasima will also be used in the competition. Thailand qualified as the host after beating China, Iran, Azerbaijan, the Czech Republic, Sri Lanka and Guatemala in the bidding.

http://www.nationmultimedia.com/201...ew-stadium-for-Futsal-World-Cup-30154962.html


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

Will that new futsal stadium be a white elephant after the Futsal WC?


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

where emblem for sport event


----------



## Setgabell (Dec 11, 2010)

Kuala Lumpur: Former runners-up Thailand have been handed a relatively easy group in the Asean Zone qualifiers for the 2012 AFC Futsal Championship.



Thailand, whose best performance came in 2008 at home when they reached the final before going down 4-0 to Iran, were placed alongside Indonesia, Philippines and Myanmar in Tuesday’s draw at AFC House.

Australia, Vietnam, Malaysia and Cambodia complete the second four-team group of this zone. The matches of this group will be played in Thailand from November 26 to December 1, 2011.

The top three teams from each of the four zones will qualify for the 16-nation tournament proper along with three direct entrants – defending champions Iran, runners-up Uzbekistan and third-placed Japan – and hosts UAE.

China, who finished fourth last year after losing 6-1 to Japan in the third-place playoff, lead Group B in East Zone. Chinese Taipei and Macau complete this group while Korea Republic, Hong Kong and Mongolia are in Group A. The six teams will battle it out from November 13 to 18 in Malaysia.

Nine West Zone teams were split into two groups of five and four with hosts Kuwait, Qatar, Palestine, Syria and Saudi Arabia were drawn in Group A while Lebanon, Iraq, Bahrain and UAE finding themselves in Group B. Kuwait City will host the West Zone qualifiers from December 9 to 16.

Hosts Turkmenistan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan and Maldives will play one round robin league and top three teams will qualify from the South and Central Zone. The qualifiers for this zone will be played from November 25 to 27.

THE GROUPINGS

Asean Zone
Group A: Thailand, Indonesia, Philippines, Myanmar
Group B: Australia, Vietnam, Malaysia, Cambodia

East Zone
Group A: Korea Republic, Hong Kong, Mongolia
Group B: China, Chinese Taipei, Macau

West Zone
Group A: Kuwait, Qatar, Palestine, Syria, Saudi Arabia
Group B: Lebanon, Iraq, Bahrain, UAE

South and Central Zone 
Group A: Turkmenistan, Kyrgyzstan, Tajikistan and Maldives

http://www.the-afc.com/en/tournamen...mpionship/36076-futsal-easy-draw-for-thailand


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

adul_mad_adum said:


> (ถ่ายเมื่อ 24/12/2011)


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Setgabell said:


>


//


----------



## 2022mahmoud (Jan 8, 2012)

2012 Thailand FIFA Futsal World Cup emblem leaked


----------



## george87 (Jul 19, 2006)

The seventh FIFA Futsal World Cup was officially launched today as dignitaries from across Thailand – affectionately known as ‘The Land of Smiles’ - and Asian football came to Bangkok. 

The FIFA Futsal World Cup Thailand 2012 will be hosted between 2 and 18 November 2012 in the capital Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima or 'Korat'. Thailand is the third Asian host of the competition, following Hong Kong in 1992, and Chinese Taipei in 2004. 


The emblem launch is an important milestone for any competition, providing a 'face' that is instantly recognisable both within the host country and around the world. Today’s launch also enabled the Local Organising Committee to showcase what visitors can expect later this year, during an hour long show. 

Starting with a traditional Thai puppet show, the guests were treated to a performance that demonstrated the culture of Thailand’s four regions, as well as the hospitality of the Thai people. 

Zhang Jilong, Acting President of the AFC and FIFA Executive Committee member, Worawi Makudi, President of the Football Association of Thailand and FIFA Executive Committee member, Vernon Manilal Fernando, Chairman of the Organising Committee for the FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012 and FIFA Executive Committee member, Suwat Liptapanlop, Chairman of the LOC, as well as Mom Rajawongse Sukhumbhand Paribatra (Governor of Bangkok), and Chuan Sirinanporn (Governor of Nakhon Ratchasima) all delivered speeches expressing their excitement that the countdown to the competition is now truly underway. 

There was just time for Thai singer Patcha AF to wow the audience before Thai Prime Minister Ms Yingluck Shinawatra delivered a speech on behalf of her government, and then had the honour of starting a multi-coloured laser show that revealed the Official Emblem and Official Mascot – a football playing elephant - on two giant LED screens. 

The 2012 competition is the first time that 24 teams have battled it out to be crowned world champions, with holders Brazil and perennial rivals Spain the pre-tournament favourites. 

The hosts however have a strong track record in South-East Asia, having won the ASEAN Futsal Championship four times in a row between 2005 and 2008, as well as finishing runner-up in the AFC Futsal Championship in 2008. With a new head coach soon to be announced, the Changsuk are already targeting their best ever finish, having bowed out three times (2000, 2004 and 2008) at the First Round stage. 





















credit http://www.fifa.com/aboutfifa/footb...support/futsal/news/newsid=1569678/index.html










Main stadium blueprint


----------



## TA-KROW (May 13, 2010)

*Venues*

1.Huamark Indoor Stadium , Bangkok (Renovate)



















2. Nimibutr Indoor stadium , Bangkok (Renovate)



















3.5th December 2007 Indoor Stadium , Korat (Renovate)


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Official website http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/index.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Land of Smiles launches FIFA Futsal World Cup 

(FIFA.com) Tuesday 17 January 2012

© FIFA.comThe seventh FIFA Futsal World Cup was officially launched today as dignitaries from across Thailand – affectionately known as ‘The Land of Smiles’ - and Asian football came to Bangkok. 

The FIFA Futsal World Cup Thailand 2012 will be hosted between 2 and 18 November 2012 in the capital Bangkok and Nakhon Ratchasima or 'Korat'. Thailand is the third Asian host of the competition, following Hong Kong in 1992, and Chinese Taipei in 2004. 

The emblem launch is an important milestone for any competition, providing a 'face' that is instantly recognisable both within the host country and around the world. Today’s launch also enabled the Local Organising Committee to showcase what visitors can expect later this year, during an hour long show. 

Starting with a traditional Thai puppet show, the guests were treated to a performance that demonstrated the culture of Thailand’s four regions, as well as the hospitality of the Thai people. 

Zhang Jilong, Acting President of the AFC and FIFA Executive Committee member, Worawi Makudi, President of the Football Association of Thailand and FIFA Executive Committee member, Vernon Manilal Fernando, Chairman of the Organising Committee for the FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012 and FIFA Executive Committee member, Suwat Liptapanlop, Chairman of the LOC, as well as Mom Rajawongse Sukhumbhand Paribatra (Governor of Bangkok), and Chuan Sirinanporn (Governor of Nakhon Ratchasima) all delivered speeches expressing their excitement that the countdown to the competition is now truly underway. 

There was just time for Thai singer Patcha AF to wow the audience before Thai Prime Minister Ms Yingluck Shinawatra delivered a speech on behalf of her government, and then had the honour of starting a multi-coloured laser show that revealed the Official Emblem and Official Mascot – a football playing elephant - on two giant LED screens. 

The 2012 competition is the first time that 24 teams have battled it out to be crowned world champions, with holders Brazil and perennial rivals Spain the pre-tournament favourites. 

The hosts however have a strong track record in South-East Asia, having won the ASEAN Futsal Championship four times in a row between 2005 and 2008, as well as finishing runner-up in the AFC Futsal Championship in 2008. With a new head coach soon to be announced, the Changsuk are already targeting their best ever finish, having bowed out three times (2000, 2004 and 2008) at the First Round stage. 

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/news/newsid=1569678/index.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Nakhon Ratchasima City



sawangpong said:


>


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

6I said:


> *Indoor Stadium Huamark*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


..


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Futsal World Cup to kick off on 1 November

(FIFA.com) Monday 27 February 2012

The FIFA Futsal Committee met at the Home of FIFA on Tuesday 14 February to discuss the latest developments ahead of the FIFA Futsal World Cup Thailand 2012. 

The Committee approved an amendment to the match schedule which will now see the 24-team competition kicking off one day earlier, on Thursday 1 November 2012. 

The matches are set to take place across three venues in Bangkok - Nonjok Stadium, Huamark Indoor Stadium and Nimibutr Stadium - and at Korat Stadium in the north eastern province of Nakhon Ratchasima, with the final taking place on Sunday 18 November.

A full match schedule for the tournament will be published soon, with FIFA set to evaluate the construction progress of the Nonjok Stadium at the end of April.

Thailand, as hosts, and the Solomon Islands, champions from the Oceania Football Confederation’s preliminary competition, are the first two countries to qualify. A full list of the different qualifying competitions around the world can be found by clicking the link on the right.

This year’s FIFA Futsal World Cup will be the seventh edition of the tournament, with Brazil and Spain the teams to beat. Not only have they contested three of the last four finals, they are the only two teams to have earned a world title, with Brazil winning in 1989, 1992, 1996 and 2008, sandwiching Spain’s two victories in 2000 and 2004.

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/news/newsid=1590635/index.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Construction work on track in Bangkok (LOC) 

Monday 2 April 2012










A FIFA inspection team visited Thailand between 27 and 31 March to check on preparations for the 7th edition of the FIFA Futsal World Cup, to be played in Thailand between 1 and 18 November 2012.

The FIFA delegates began their inspection tour of the three sites in Bangkok: Bangkok Futsal Arena Nongjok, Hua Mark Indoor Stadium and Nimibutr Gymnasium.

Starting at the Bangkok Futsal Arena Nongjok, Deputy Bangkok Governor for Public Works, Finance and Budget, Teerachon Manomaipiboon and Thaya Teepasuwan, (Deputy Bangkok Governor for Education, Social Development, Cultures, Sports and Tourism) made a presentation on the latest construction progress.

“Bangkok Governor M.R. Sukhumbhan Boriphat stressed that more attention must be paid to the construction work” said Teerachon. “It’s not only Bangkok’s affair, but the project is also something that the entire country can be proud of.”

Jaime Yarza, FIFA’s Senior Manager of Futsal and Beach Soccer Competitions expressed his satisfaction over the progress Bangkok has made so far, advising the city authorities that they should also focus on facilities management, including traffic and parking planning, security and safety measures, as well as the technical infrastructure required in the hall itself.

We appreciate the Thai people’s determined efforts to make the FIFA Futsal World Cup a great success.FIFA's Jaime Yarza


“The construction and renovation tasks for all three competition sites in Bangkok were our top priority for this visit” said Yarza. “We appreciate the Thai people’s determined efforts to make the FIFA Futsal World Cup a great success.” 

In the afternoon, the FIFA delegates visited the Hua Mark Indoor Stadium, with Sakol Wannapong, Deputy Governor of the Sports Authority of Thailand, giving them a warm welcome and explanation about the site.

The inspection process culminated with the tour of Nimibutr Gymnasium inside the Supachalasai Stadium, with Physical Education Deputy Director Pattanachat Kritboworn and his team welcoming the FIFA delegates.

The next day, the Local Organising Committee discussed the latest Marketing, Public Relations and Promotions planning. Entertainment activities will be held in seven cities across the four regions of the country in the build-up to the competition, including the staging of a fan zone in downtown Bangkok during the competition itself.

“So far the interest in broadcasting the tournament around the world has been very strong, and all eyes will be on Thailand as the host country. If preparations continue to proceed well and on schedule over the coming months, the LOC will be able to showcase the country’s amazing beauty and capability through the staging of this top-flight competition,” Yarza concluded.

The next milestone will be the official draw, which will be held in Bangkok on 24 August.

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/news/newsid=1610016/index.html


----------



## Jim856796 (Jun 1, 2006)

The Hua Mark Indoor Stadium was built in the 1950s decade? I didn't know that? How can it be born in the 1950s?


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Futsal World Cup schedule confirmed

(FIFA.com) Wednesday 4 April 2012









© Getty Images

At its first meeting of the year last week, the FIFA Executive Committee approved the match schedule for the FIFA Futsal World Cup Thailand 2012, which will begin with four matches on Thursday 1 November 2012.

In February, the FIFA Futsal Committee had agreed an amendment to start the 24-team tournament one day earlier than previously planned, and the full 18-day schedule has now been confirmed. Click the document on the right to view all fixtures.

Four stadiums will be used as venues during the event: Bangkok Futsal Arena, Indoor Stadium Huamark and Nimibutr Stadium in Bangkok, and Korat Chatchai Hall in Nakhon Ratchasima.

The former will host the opening match, as well as both semi-finals and the final itself, while the remaining three will be used throughout the group stages and for some knockout ties.

Only two teams have so far booked their place at the tournament in Thailand. The hosts qualified automatically and are joined by the Solomon Islands, who were victorious in Oceania’s preliminary competition.

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/news/newsid=1611024/index.html


----------



## napoleon (Apr 30, 2006)

Thailand invite Spain, Australia for friendlies

(FIFA.com) Thursday 3 May 2012

FIFA Futsal World Cup 2012 hosts Thailand have invited Spain and Australia to play friendly matches that will promote the world tournament and its stadiums. 

The Football Association of Thailand (FAT) and the Thailand LOC for the Futsal World Cup will further boost anticipation for November’s showpiece by hosting top-ranked Spain and also Australia.

At a press conference at the Golden Tulip Hotel in Bangkok, various officials laid out their intentions for the friendlies. Present were Suwat Liptapanlop, former deputy Prime Minister and the president of the Thailand LOC Board, Taweesakdi Dechdejo, Deputy Permanent Secretary for Bangkok Metropolitan Administration (BMA), and Ong-Art Kohsinka, Secretary General of FAT presided alongside guest of honour Jaime Yarza and FIFA Inspection Delegates.

Australia have officially been confirmed to play two friendly matches against Thailand - first at Silpa-archa Hall in Suphanburi Province on 18 May and then at Kilawes 1 Dindaeng in Bangkok on 20 May.

Spain, meanwhile, are set to play two games against the hosts at official FIFA Futsal World Cup venues. The Spaniards will first meet Thailand on 24 August at Nimibutr Stadium in Bangkok after the Futsal World Cup official draw on the same day. They will then travel to play at Chatchai Hall in Nakhon Ratchasima on 26 August.

“We hope these friendly matches with world class teams will be beneficial and not just public interest, but also good tests for Thailand,” said Thailand LOC Board president Suwat Liptapanlop. 

Jaime Yarza wished Thailand success in the preparations to host the FIFA Futsal World Cup later this year, while also stating he hopes the side can go beyond the group stage. “I also hope there will be full house at every match of the coming World Cup,” the FIFA Delegate said.

The Deputy Permanent Secretary for BMA also said that they plan to build up anticipation for the Futsal tournament through various public relations and advertising initiatives, while also organising the Bangkok Communities Futsal Tournaments for all 50 districts. “We will finalise with the LOC and FAT, with the approval from FIFA, to organise the pre-World Cup Tournament in the right time with the right team. We hope this can be done,” said Taweesakdi Dechdejo.

http://www.fifa.com/futsalworldcup/news/newsid=1625353/index.html


----------

